# Get ready fellas



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Looks like we may just get some ice on the inland lakes.erie maybe ifffy for this year.come on polar vortexs.lol.thats coming from a guy that works outside all winter.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

2x for POLAR VORTEX'S...... and my VEX


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It does look good for some some water walkin


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Misquito had some ice yesterday before the rain.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

All the negative Nellie's that said we weren't going to get a season better stay at home. Hate for you to look silly.


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

I hope to be ice fishing at Mosquito next weekend. I only live a few minutes away, so I'll post ice conditions.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Cant wait for nimi to lock up.walleye haven!!!;-)


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Just fished some docks, Plx still has a inch+ base for the coming freeze... Just cleaned a mouse nest out of the shanty, ready to fish!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Went by punderson and la due this afternoon on way back home from Chardon and were still covered with a thin layer of ice . Just hope we get the good cold before the snow covers it .


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I think any smaller lake that is still covered with ice thru sunday will be fishable coming sat or sunday. Then we get the same great low temps next week.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Can't wait!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I hope it gets to the point of picking a lake you want to try and going to fish it. I will take anything at the moment but I really like to fish skeeter and bigger lakes


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Hoping to get out this weekend! Anywhere would be good for me haha


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Mogadore was mostly covered with some prety grey ice today. Not much open at all.


----------

